# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  ملف كامل عن زوجات رسول الله الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم

## خــديجه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حياكم الله اخواتى واخوانى
انا اختكم فى الله اقبلونى اخت لكم 
لافيدكم كما استفدت منكم
وجزاكم الله الكريم واعزكم


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


زوجات النبى صى الله عيه وسلم


1- السيدة خديجة بنت خويلد رضى الله عنها 
2- السيدة سودة بنت زمعة رضى الله عنها 
3- السيدة عائشة بنت أبى بكر رضى الله عنها 
4- السيدة حفصة بنت عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنها 
5- السيدة زينب بنت خزيمة رضى الله عنها 
6- السيدة أم سلمة ( هند بنت أمية ) رضى الله عنها 
7- السيدة زينب بنت عمته رضى الله عنها 
8- السيدة جويرية بنت الحارث بن أبى ضرار رضى الله عنها 
9- صفية بنت حُيى بن أخطب رضى الله عنها 
10- أم حبيبة رملة بنت أبى سفيان رضى الله عنها 
11- مارية بنت شمعون القبطية رضى الله عنها 
12- ميمونة بنت الحارث الهلالية رضى الله عنها 
13- أسماء بنت النعمان رضى الله عنها 
14 - قتيلة بنت قيس رضى الله عنها


1 - السيدة خديجة بنت خويلد زواجها : 
خديجة بنت خويلد بن أسد بن عبد العزى بن قصي ، وأمها فاطمة بنت زائدة بن جندب . وكانت خديجة تدعى في الجاهلية الطاهرة . وكانت قبل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم عند عتيق بن عابد بن عبد الله بن عمرو وذكر الطبراني : أنها ولدت لعتيق هند بن عتيق ، ثم خلف عليها أبو هالة مالك بن بناش فولدت له هندا " وهالة . فهند بن عتيق بن عابد ، وهند وهالة ابنا أبي هالة مالك بن بناش . أخو ولد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم من خديجة بنت خويلد . من أمهم . 
وروي عن ابن عباس أن نساء أهل مكة احتفلن في عيد كان لهن في رجب ، فلم يتركن شيئا " من إكبار ذلك العيد إلا أتينه . فبينما هن في عيدهن تمثل لهن رجل ، فلما صار منهن قريبا " نادى بأعلى صوته : يا نساء مكة إنه سيكون في بلدكن نبي يقال له أحمد . يبعث برسالة الله . فأيما امرأة استطاعت أن تكون له زوجا " فلتفعل . فحصبته النساء وقبحنه وأغلظن له ، وأغضت خديجة على قوله ولم تعرض له فيما عرض فيه النساء .


وروى عن نفيسة بنت أمية أنها قالت : كانت خديجة ذات شرف ومال كثير ، وتجارة تبعث إلى الشام فيكون غيرها كعامة غير الشام ، وكانت تستأجر الرجال وتدفع المال مضاربة ، فلما بلغ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم خمسة وعشرين سنة . وليس له اسم بمكة إلا الأمين ، أرسلت إليه خديجة بنت خويلد تسأله الخروج إلى الشام في تجارتها مع غلامها ميسرة وقالت : أنا أعطيك ضعف ما أعطي قومك . ففعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله . وخرج إلى سوق بصرى فباع سلعته التي أخرج . واشترى غيرها . وقدم بقا فربحت ضعف ما كانت تربح . فأضعفت لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله ضعف ما سمت له ، فم أرسلتني إليه أعرض عليه نكاحها ففعل ( 1 ) . 



وروى صاحب الإصابة : إن سبب رغبتها فيه صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم . ما حكاه لها غلامها ميسرة مما شاهد من علامات النبوة ومما سمعه من بحيرا الراهب في حقه 
وقال صاحب الإستيعاب : وكانت خديجة إذ تزوجها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بنت أربعين سنة . وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ابن خمس وعشرين سنة 
وقال أبو عمر : وأجمع أهل العلم أن خديجة ولدت لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أربع بنات هن : زينب وفاطمة ورقية وأم كلثوم ، وأجمعوا أنها ولدت له ابنا يسمى القاسم . وبه كان يكنى صلى الله عليه وسلم . وهذا مما لا خلاف فيه بين أهل العلم ، وزعم بعضهم أنها ولدت له ولدا " يسمى الطاهر . وقال بعضهم : ما نعلمها ولدت له إلا القاسم وولدت له بناته الأربع ، وقيل : ولد لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . القاسم وبه يكنى وعبد الله وهو الطيب والطاهر وولدت له بناته الأربع . 
وقال أبو عمر : وقول الزبير وأكثر
أهل النسب : إن عبد الله ابن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هو : الطيب وهو الطاهر . له ثلاثة اسماء . 
ولا يختلف أهل العلم : إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم . لم يتزوج قبل البعثة غير خديجة . ولا تزوج عليها أحدا " من نسائه حتى ماتت . 


إسلامها :
قال ابن إسحاق : كانت خديجة أول من آمن بالله ورسوله وصدق محمدا " صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما جاء به عن ربه وآزره على أمره . فكان لا يسمع من المشركين شيئا " يكرهه من رد عليه وتكذيب له إلا فرج الله عنه بها . تثبته وتصدقه وتخفف عنه . وتهون عليه ما يلقى من قومه . 
وروي عن أبي رافع قال : أول من أسلم من الرجال علي بن أبي طالب . وأول من أسلم من النساء خديجة .
وأخرج أحمد وابن سعد عن عفيف الكندي قال : جئت في الجاهلية إلى مكة . وأنا أريد أن أبتاع لأهلي من ثيابها وعطرها . فنزلت على العباس بن عبد المطلب ، قال . فأنا عنده . وأنا أنظر إلى الكعبة وقد حلقت الشمس فارتفعت ، إذ أقبل شاب حتى دنا من الكعبة . فرفع رأسه إلى السماء فنظر . ثم أستقبل الكعبة قائما " مستقبلها ، إذ جاء غلام حتى قام عن يمينه ، ثم لم يلبث إلا يسيرا " حتى جاءت امرأة فقامت خلفهما . ثم ركع الشاب فركع الغلام وركعت المرأة . ثم رفع الشاب رأسه ورفع الغلام 
رأسه ورفعت المرأة رأسها . ثم خر الشاب ساجدا " وخر الغلام ساجدا " وخرت المرأة . قال فقلت : يا عباس إني أرى أمرا " عظيما " . فقال العباس : أمر عظيم ، هل تدري من هذا الشاب ؟ قلت : ما أدري قال : هذا محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب ابن أخي . هل تدري من هذا الغلام ؟ قلت : لا . ما أدري قال : هذا علي بن أبي طالب بن عبد المطلب ابن أخي ، قال : هل تدري من هذه المرأة ؟ قلت : لا . ما أدري . قال : هذه خديجة بنت خويلد زوجة ابن أخي هذا . إن ابن أخي هذا الذي ترى . حدثنا أن ربه رب السماوات والأرض أمره بهذا الدين الذي هو عليه . فهو عليه . ولا والله ما علمت على ظهر الأرض كلها على هذا الدين غير هؤلاء الثلاثة . قال عفيف : فتمنيت بعد أني كنت رابعهم . 
وروى عن محمد بن عبيد الله بن أبي رافع عن أبيه عن جده . قال : صلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يوم الأثنين وصلت خديجة آخر يوم الأثنين . 
وروى عن ابن عباس قال : أول من صلى مع النبي بعد خديجة علي بن أبي طالب 
وعن أنس قال : بعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الأثنين وصلى علي بن أبي طالب يوم الثلاثاء . 


مناقبها : 
عن ابن عباس قال : خط رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الأرض أربعة خطوط . فقال : أتدرون ما هذا ؟ فقالوا : الله ورسوله أعلم . 
فقال :
أفضل نساء أهل الجنة خديجة بنت خويلد وفاطمة ابنة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم . ومريم ابنة عمران وآسية ابنة مزاحم امرأة فرعون . 
وروى الترمذي عن أنس قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : حسبك من نساء العالمين : مريم ابنة عمران وخديجة بنت خويلد . وفاطمة بنت محمد . وآسية امرأة فرعون . 
وقال صاحب التاج الجامع للأصول : أي يكفيك من فاضلات النساء كلهن هؤلاء الأربع . وفضل مريم وآسية لما تقدم في سيرتهما . وفضل خديجة لصبرها الجميل وجليل ما صنعته من أعمال صالحة وآثار نافعة قيمة ، وفضل فاطمة لأنها بضعة من محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم . وأم النسل الشريف كله . 
أخرج ابن السني بسند له عن خديجة : إنها خرجت تلتمس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بأعلى مكة . ومعها غداوته . فلقيها جبريل في صورة رجل . فسألها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ، فهابته وخشيت أن يكون بعض من يريد أن يقتله . فلما ذكرت ذلك للنبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قال لها : هو جبريل . وقد أمرني أن أقرأ عليك السلام ، وبشرها ببيت في الجنة من قصب لا صخب فيه ولا نصب 
وروى عن أبي هريرة قال : أتى جبريل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله هذه خديجة قد أتتك . معها إناء فيه إدام أو طعام أو شراب ، فإذا هي أتتك . فأقرأ عليها السلام من ربها عز وجل ومني ، وبشرها ببيت في الجنة من قصب . لاصخب فيه ولانصب .



وعن ابن أبي أوفى : إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : قال لي جبريل صلى الله عليه وسلم . بشر خديجة ببيت في الجنة من قصب لا صخب فيه ولا نصب . 
قال صاحب التاج الجامع للأصول : القصب / اللؤلؤ المجوف المنظوم بالدر والياقوت ، والصخب / الصياح ، والنصب / الهم والتعب . 
وفي رواية عندما بلغها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم السلام من ربها جل وعلا ومن جبريل قالت : هو السلام . ومنه السلام . وعلى جبريل السلام . وعليك يا رسول الله السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ، فهذه منقبة لم ترد لأحد من بنات آدم عليه السلام . فما أعظمها مفخرة للدنيا والآخرة . 


وفاتها رضي الله عنها :
قال أبو عمر : قيل : توفيت قبل الهجرة بخمس سنين . وقيل : بأربع سنين . وقال قتادة : تؤفيت خديجة قبل الهجرة بثلاث سنين . عندي أصح . وقال : ويقال كانت وفاتها بعد موت أبي طالب بثلاثة أيام . 
وقال ابن إسحاق : كانت وفاة خديجة وأبي طالب في عام واحد . 
وكانت يوم توفيت بنت خمس وستين سنة . ودفنت في الحجون . 
ونزل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم حفرتها . ولم تكن شرعت الصلاة على ا لجنائز .



2 - السيدة سودة بنت زمعة إسلامها وزواجها : 
هي : سودة بنت زمعة بن قيس بن عبد شمس بن عبد ود بن نصر بن مالك بن حل بن عامر بن لؤي ، وأمها الشموس بنت قيس بن زيد بن عمرو بن لبيد بن خراش بن عامر بن غنم بن عدي بن النجار ، قال أبو عمر : تزوجها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بمكة بعد موت خديجة وقبل العقد على عائشة . ولا خلاف أنه لم يتزوجها إلا بعد موت خديجة ، وكانت قبل ذلك تحت ابن عم لها يقال له : السكران بن عمرو من بني عامر بن لؤي 
وقال ابن سعد : أسلم زوجها السكران بن عمرو . وخرجا جميعا " مهاجرين إلى أرض الحبشة في الهجرة الثانية . وقدم السكران بن عمرو مكة من أرض الحبشة ومعه امرأته سودة بنت زمعة ، فتوفي عنها بمكة ، فلما حلت أرسل إليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم فخطبها . فقالت : أمري إليك يا رسول الله . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : مري رجلا " من قومك يزوجك ، فأمرت حاطب بن عمرو . فزوجها فكانت أول إمرأة تزوجها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بعد خديجة .

وروي عن أبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن قالا : جاءت خولة بنت حكيم السلمية امرأة عثمان بن مظعون إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقالت : يا رسول الله كأني أراك قد دخلتك خلة لفقد خديجة ، فقال : أجل، كانت أم العيال وربة البيت ، قالت : أفلا أخطب عليك ؟ قال : بلى فإنكن معشر النساء أرفق بذلك . فخطبت عليه سودة بنت زمعة . 
مناقبها :
روى أبو عمر في الإستيعاب : أن سودة بنت زمعة قالت للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : أود أن أحشر في زمرة أزواجك . وإني قد وهبت يومي لعائشة . وإني لا أريد ما تريد النساء . 
عن صالح مولى التؤمة قال : سمعت أبا هريرة يقول : حج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بنسائه عام حجة الوداع ثم قال : هذه الحجة ثم ظهور الحصر . قال أبو هريرة : وكان كل نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، يحججن إلا سودة بنت زمعة . وزينب بنت جحش ، قالتا : لا تحركنا دابة بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وفي رواية : كانت سودة تقول : لا أحج بعدها أبدا " 
وروي عن ابن سيرين : قالت سودة : حججت واعتمرت فأنا أقر في بيتي . كما أمرني الله عز وجل .

روي عن محمد بن عمر ابن الخطاب بعث إلى سودة بنت زمعة بغرارة من دراهم . فقالت : ما هذه ؟ قالوا : دراهم . قالت : في الغرارة مثل التمر . يا جارية بلغيني القنع : قال . ففرقتها . 
وفاتها : 
وقال أبو عمر : توفيت سودة بنت زمعة في آخر زمان عمر بن الخطاب . وقيل : توفيت سنة أربع وخمسين في خلافة معاوية .



3 - السيدة عائشة بنت أبي بكر زواجها : 
هي : عائشة بنت أبي بكر بن أبي قحافة بن عامر بن عمرو بن كعب بن سعد بن تيم بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي ، وأمها : أم رومان بنت عمير ابن عامر . قال أبو عمر : كانت عائشة تذكر لجبير بن مطعم وتسمى له 
وروى ابن سعد عن أبي مليكة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما خطب عائشة. قال أبو بكر : إني كنت أعطيتها مطعما " لإبنه جبير . فدعني حتى أسلها منهم . فاستسلها منهم فطلقها . فتزوجها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وفي وراية : إن أبا بكر إستسلها منهم قبل أن تخطبها خولة بنت حكيم السلمية امرأة عثمان بن مظعون لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
وروي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله تزوج عائشة بمكة قبل الهجرة بسنتين وقيل : بثلاث سنين . وابتنى بها بالمدينة .
وفي رواية : تزوجها النبي صلى الله عليه وآله في السنة الثانية أو الثالثة للهجرة وتوفي عنها وهي ابنة ثماني عشرة سنة ، وروي عن عباد بن حمزة عن عائشة قالت : قلت يا 
رسول الله إن النساء قد إكتنين فكنني . قال : تكنى بإبنك عبد الله بن الزبير . يعنى ابن أختها . 
من وصايا النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : عن عطاء بن يسار . إن النبي صلى الله وسلم قال لأزواجه ( أيتكن إتقت الله ولم تأت بفاحشة مبينة ولزمت ظهر مصيرها فهي زوجتي في الآخرة ) 
وأخرج ابن سعد عن عروة عن عائشة انها قالت : قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : يا عائشة إن أردت اللحوق بي فليكفيك من الدنيا كزاد الراكب . وإياك ومجالسة الأغنياء . ولا تستخلفي ثوبا " حتى ترقعيه . 
وأخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بالغيب عن ربه . وبين ما يستقبل للناس من أحداث . حتى يأخذوا بأسباب الحياة السعيدة . لأن الله تعالى ينظر إلى عباده كيف يعملون . وأن العباد لا يجب عليهم إلا الأخذ بتعاليم الدين وهم يسلكون في الحياة . وما يستقبل احدهم من أحداث ما هو إلا نتيجة لما قدموه من أعمال ، وهذه النتيجة أخبر بها الله تعالى العليم المطلق سبحانه رسوله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ومن أحاديث الإخبار بالغيب ما روي عن ابن عباس قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأزواجه : أيتكن صاحبة الجمل الأدبب يقتل حولها قتلى كثير . وتنجو بعد ما كادت قال أبو عمر في هذا الحديث : وهذا الحديث من أعلام نبوته صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وذلك لأن ما أخبر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تحقق على عهد الإمام علي بن أبي طالب .
وروى الإمام أحمد عن قيس



قال : لما أقبلت عائشة وبلغت مياه بني عامر ليلا " نبحت الكلاب . قالت : أي ماء هذا ؟ قالوا : ماء الحوأب قالت : ما أظنني إلا إني راجعة فقال بعض من كان معها : بل تقدمين فيراك المسلمون فيصلح الله ذات بينهم . قالت : إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لها ذات يوم ( كيف بإحداكن تنبح عليها كلاب الحوأب ) 
وعلى هذه المقدمة كان يوم الجمل ما كان . قطوف من سيرتها رضي الله عنها : عن عائشة قالت : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يكاد يخرج من البيت حتى يذكر خديجة . فيحسن الثناء عليها . فذكرها يوما " من الأيام فأدركتني الغيرة . فقلت : هل كانت إلا عجوزا " ، فقد أبدلك الله خيرا " منها ، فغضب ، ثم قال : لا والله ما أبدلني الله خيرا " منها ، آمنت بي إذ كفر الناس . وصدقتني إذ كذبني الناس ، وواستني في مالها إذ حرمني الناس . ورزقني الله منها أولادا " إذ حرمني أولاد النساء ، قالت عائشة : فقلت في نفسي لا أذكرها بسيئة أبدا " . 
وعن عائشة . قالت : أستأذنت هالة بنت خويلد أخت خديجة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فعرف إستئذان خديجة وتذكره ، فإرتاع لذلك . فقال : اللهم هالة بنت خويلد . فغرت . فقلت : وما تذكر من عجوز من عجائز قريش . حمراء الشدقين هلكت في الدهر فأبدلك الله خيرا " منها 
قال صاحب التاج الجامع للأصول : هالة أخت خديجة . إستأذنت هالة على النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم . فتذكر خديجة لشبه صوتهما . فقال : اللهم هذه هالة . فغارت عائشة فقالت : وما تذكر إلا عجوزا " من عجائز قريش . حمراء الشدقين : أي سقطت أسنانها وبقيت حمرة اللثاث . ماتت وذهبت وأبدلك الله خيرا " منها . تريد نفسها لصغر سنها ، فغضب النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم . حتى قالت له : لا أذكرها بعد هذا إلا بخير . 
وفي الصحيح عن عائشة قالت : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا ذبح الشاة يقول : أرسلوا إلي أصدقاء خديجة . قالت عائشة . فذكرت له يوما " . فقال : إني لأحب حبها . 
وأخرج ابن سعد عن القاسم قال : كانت عائشة استقلت بالفتوى في عهد أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان ومما أرسله أصحاب الحديث وأصحاب التواريخ والسير إرسال المسلمات . أن عائشة شاركت في الحرب وقادت المعارك والرجال . وكانت تبعث بالرسائل لرؤساء القبائل . وكانت تأمر وتنهى . وعمل طلحة والزبير تحت قيادتها في معركة الجمل . ومما روي في هذه الأحداث . 
روى البيهقي عن الحسن البصري : أن الأحنف بن قيس قال لأم المؤمنين عائشة : يا أم المؤمنين هل عهد إليك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا المسير ؟ قالت : اللهم لا . قال : فهل وجدته في شئ من كتاب الله جل ذكره ؟ قالت : ما نقرأ إلا ما تقرؤون . فقال : فهل رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ستعان بشئ من نسائه إذا كان في قلة والمشركين في كثرة ؟ قالت : اللهم لا . فقال الأحنف : فإذا ما هو ذنبنا 
وروي أن أبا الأسود الدؤلي قال لها : ما أنت من السوط والسيف . إنما أنت حبيس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . أمرك الله أن تقري في بيتك



وتتلي كتاب ربك . وليس على النساء قتال . ولا لهن الطلب بالدماء . وإن أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب لأولى بعثمان منك وأحسن رحما " . فإنهما أبناء عبد مناف . قالت : لست بمنصرفة حتى أمضي لما قدمت إليه . أفتظن يا أبا الأسود أن أحدا " يقدم على قتالي . فقال : أما والله لنقاتلنك قتالا " أهونه لشديد 
وروي أن زيد بن صوحان كتب إلى أم المؤمنين عائشة : أما بعد . فأنا ابنك المخلص إن اعتزلت هذا الأمر ورجعت إلى بيتك . وإلا فأنا أول من نابذك . وقال زيد بن صوحان : رحم الله أم المؤمنين . أمرت أن تلزم بيتها . وأمرنا أن نقاتل ، فتركت ما أمرت به وأمرتنا به . وصنعت ما أمرنا به ونهتنا عنه . 
وكانت رضي الله عنها تتصدق على الفقراء والمساكين حتى توفاها الله . وكانت تظهر النعمة وتتحدث بها . فعن ذكوان مولى عائشة قال : قدم درج من العراق فيه جواهر إلى عمر بن الخطاب . فقال لأصحابه : أتدرون ما ثمنه . فقالوا : لا . ولم يدروا كيف يقسمونه . فقال : أتأذنون أن أرسل به إلى عائشة لحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اياها . قالوا : نعم . فبعث به إليها 
وأخرج ابن سعد عن مصعب بن سعد قال : . فرض عمر لأمهات المؤمنين عشرة آلاف . وزاد عائشة ألفين . وقال : إنها حبيبة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
وفي عهد معاوية بن أبي سفيان . تعهد معاوية أم المؤمنين بالعطايا . روى عن عروة أن معاوية بعث إلى عائشة بمائة ألف 

وأخرج ابن كثير عن عطاء . قال : بعث معاوية إلى عائشة وهي بمكة بطوق قيمته مائة ألف فقبلته 
وروى ابن كثير عن سعيد بن العزيز قال : قضى معاوية عن عائشة أم المؤمنين ثمانية عشر ألف دينار . وما كان عليها من الدين الذي كانت تعطيه للناس . 
وأخرج أبو نعيم عن عبد الرحمن بن القاسم قال : أهدى معاوية لعائشة ثيابا " وورقا " وأشياء توضع في أسطوانتها . 
وكما ذكرنا إنها رضي الله عنها كانت قد إستقلت بالفتوى في عهد أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان . وكما ذكرنا إنها رضي الله عنها كانت تتحدث بالنعمة . ومن ذلك ما أخرجه ابن سعد عن القاسم بن محمد قال : إن عائشة كانت تلبس الأحمر المذهب والمعصفر وهي محرمة 
وعن عمرو بن أبي عمرو قال : سألت القاسم بن محمد . إن ناسا " يزعمون إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن الأحمرين العصفر والذهب . فقال : كذبوا . والله لقد رأيت عائشة تلبس المعصفرات وتلبس خواتم الذهب 
وعن حبيبة بنت عباد عن أمها قالت : رأيت على عائشة درعا " أحمرا " وخمارا " أسود 
وعن عبد الرحمن بن القاسم عن أمه قالت : رأيت على عائشة ثيابا " حمرا كأنها شرر وهي محرمة . 
وفاتها :
عن قيس بن أبي حازم . قالت عائشة : إني أحدثت بعد رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم حدثا " . أدفنوني مع أزواجه 
وعن عيسى بن دينار قال . سألت أبا جعفر عن عائشة فقال : استغفر لها . أما علمت ما كانت تقول : يا ليتني كنت شجرة . يا ليتني كنت حجرا " . يا ليتني كنت مدرة . قال قلت : وما ذاك منها ؟ قال : توبة 
وعن عمارة بن عمير قال : كانت عائشة إذا قرأت هذه الآية : ( وَقَرْنَ فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ ) بكت حتى تبل خمارها . 
قال أبو عمر : وتوفيت عائشة سنة سبع وخمسين . وقيل : سنة ثمان وخمسين . ودفنت من ليلتها بعد الوتر بالبقيع وصلى عليها أبو هريرة .

----------


## خــديجه

يــــــــــتــــــــــــــبـــــــــــــع

----------


## دموع الورد

جميل......شوف اتابع بصمت

----------

